# Cross Section of Transmission



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I was in the Aisin Warner booth at the Frankfurt Auto Show and found this cutaway display of the 6-speed automatic tranny used in the Touareg and Cayenne. I'm guessing it's the same that'll be used on the Q7 as they share many components.


----------

